# Is this a Tiger trout?



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Surprisingly there is open water at Meadow creek pond; this little bugger stole my bait three times before I hooked it. If you look close I was able to drag him in with a small treble. So what do you all think, is it a Tiger trout?










It was the only fish caught but it was nice not being on ice to catch fish.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks more like a splake to me.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I am going to go with Splake as well. Although looking at the top of the head it does look a bit tigerish. But I'm gonna stick with Splake. Looks kind of sickly too. fresh planter maybe?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna agree with the 2 men above me. I'm no expert, but it looks like a splake to me.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like a brook to me unless i'm missing something, maybe that lake doesn't have brook trout?


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

It does look a little tigerish. Man, those fins sure are worn down! Doesn't look healthy at all.

Did you keep him?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

It has no fins like most of the Brood stock they plant, but it does look like it spent it's life in a concrete pond. Is the Division of Wildlife still raising Splake? It also has little red spots on it like you see on a Brown. I have no idea so I thought I would enlist all of your help.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> Did you keep him?


No, last time I kept a Brood stock trout it tasted terrible, I also wasn't sure of what it was. The Splake and Tigers are supposed to be sterile so why would the DWR keep it in a concrete pond long enough to rub it's fins off. Who knows, I'm just the fella who caught him.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Tigers are called tigers because the have kind of mosaic stripes not spots. I've only caught one, out of Hyrum, but there was no mistaking it. Most likely it's a splake, unless the DWR is raising brookies.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe Jerry Louis Raised it! Its a Jerry Trout


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Too bad it doesn't have a TAIL to help differentiate between a splake and a laker :?, but it looks to me to most likely be a lake trout brood fish. The DWR often will plant some of these into the community fisheries in the winter.


Definitely not a tiger trout.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

That is a female Brook Trout, identifiable by the bluish spots on the side _(O)_


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I have caught a couple brooders out of there, I believe the bottom one is a laker. The red spots and the shape of them have me wondering.

The fish in question.









Ugly Rainbow.









Caught last year.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

On second thought, I'm going to agree with brandonlarson and El Matador and say it's a brookie. If you look closely, you can see the blue halos, which are very characteristic for brookies. I can safely say it's not a tiger, and I think splake and macs lack the blue halos that the brookies have. 

That being said, I VERY well could be wrong. If I am, someone please correct me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Meadow Creek Pond, along with other Community Ponds recieved a stocking of Female Brook Trout recently.

This is a Brook that has been in a cement brood pons all it's life.
The fish do get their tails and fins worn off from constant contact with the cement.

The fish will grow back the fins and tails if they live long enough in Community Ponds.
But not many live very long before they are caught and taken home.

By the way, there are also Lake Trout in these ponds.
They were stocken in the Community Ponds several months ago.

Others are correct when they say that NO Splake are stocked in Community Ponds.
The reason is also correct.
Splake are not raised at the Brood Stock Hatchery, as they are sterile.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it is a brook trout. It looks like it spent time rubbing cement walls.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its a concrete raceway pellethead brookie. How did that thing even swin?!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

If this is a community pond, it's a lake trout. They have been planting these nasty looking lakers in all the community ponds in Utah. I saw a bunch come out of Glassmans last year.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

it is not a lake trout. Notice the pink spots with blue halos.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> If this is a community pond, it's a lake trout. They have been planting these nasty looking lakers in all the community ponds in Utah. I saw a bunch come out of Glassmans last year.


It is a brook trout Matt. Dale is the caretaker of MCP and he knows what fish he gets. The lakers are quite a bit different looking than this fish.
You ready for Buckboard??


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are some ugly a*s fish! More like eels.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> On second thought, I'm going to agree with brandonlarson and El Matador and say it's a brookie. If you look closely, you can see the blue halos, which are very characteristic for brookies. I can safely say it's not a tiger, and I think splake and macs lack the blue halos that the brookies have.
> 
> That being said, I VERY well could be wrong. If I am, someone please correct me.


Me too, I didn't look close enough to see the blue halos.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > On second thought, I'm going to agree with brandonlarson and El Matador and say it's a brookie. If you look closely, you can see the blue halos, which are very characteristic for brookies. I can safely say it's not a tiger, and I think splake and macs lack the blue halos that the brookies have.
> ...


Ditto, agreed, it is a brookie


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

400bullelk said:


> Those are some ugly a*s fish! More like eels.


I'm going to have to agree with you.
Now my guess is Burbot! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a burbot, I went to school with a girl who resembled a burbot, only the fishes have straighter teeth.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's the worlds ugliest Brookie. They're one of my favorites but not when they look like that.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well thanks to everyone that replied, I have caught small brooks before but never one that big.



flyguy7 said:


> Its a concrete raceway pellethead brookie. How did that thing even swin?!


It didn't, it water-skiied the whole way in. The dang fish stole my bait three times before I was able to hook it, if you look close you can still see the hook in his lip.


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

An eel. Definitely a eel.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Brookie, No doubt in my mind.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

I take back my splake guess. I too failed to recognize the blue halos at first. Brookie it is!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't tell what it is but whatever it is its a pretty good lookin fish.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Deffinately a brook trout. I often wonder how long it would take if a fish like that were released into a scud-filled alpine lake to achieve the health and splendor of the other resident fish of the lake.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a splake from the hatchery, dude.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a Brook Trout........square tail.

Splake have moderately forked tails. Tough to tell difference between the two if one has no tail.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The fish is a female Brook Trout that was stocked from the Egan Hatchery down by Fish Lake.
The eggs were harvested to be used to produce Tiger Trout for several other Utah Hatcheries.
By the way, you won't see Splake being stocked from Egan Hatchery because Splake are the product of a cross between a Brook Trout and a Lake Trout.
There are no broodstock Splake.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jed, did you not read the three pages proceeding this one about the pink and blue spots? Like Goober says, the tail is a great way to distinguish.


----------

